# Audio Imperia Nucleus Lite Released



## KallumS (Jan 14, 2020)

Nucleus Lite Edition (Made for Kontakt Player)


Nucleus Lite Edition is a powerful orchestral virtual instrument for Native Instruments Kontakt Player with full NKS integration. Both Nucleus Lite Edition and the full version of Nucleus share the same rich cinematic sound and ease-of-use interface and provide you with different options...




www.audioimperia.com






Carefully selected essentials from Nucleus Full Edition.
Crisp & smooth cinematic orchestral sound.
Two highly versatile microphone mixes: Classic & Modern.
Full Ensembles for Strings, Woodwinds, Brass and Choir.
Essential Tonal & Atonal Percussion.
Essential Sound Design.
Multi and Single Articulation Patches.
*NEW!* Performance Patches, for instant playability.
Very small footprint and low resource consumption.
Made for the free Kontakt Player, Version 6.1.1.
NKS ready.
$79

I like that it keeps both mic mixes, tempting...


----------



## jcrosby (Jan 15, 2020)

Was curious about Nucleus... Bought this today after listening, thinking it sounded nice, and seeing the intro price was pretty crazy. Unfortunately there's an *enormous* latency issue in the library script that not only affects playing the libbrary, the issue shows up when bounced.

Unfortunately @audioimperia didn't seem to take the issue very seriously, despite attaching screenshots showing enormous amounts of latency that would be impossible in the support reply described; and in no way should be showing up in audio that's been bounced-in-place.

TLDR: the screenshots I attached clearly show the bounced audio being physically way past the point of this being due to a 'sample start' parameter. Please trust that some of us have more productive ways to spend their afternoon than by whining away to support over an inexpensive library...

Sounds cool no doubt; unfortunately it's incredibly unplayable in it's current state... 


So here I am, making my best effort to publicly inform that there may very well be a scripting issue... (Which I would *LOVE* to see fixed... I'd imagine those who worked a lot harder and longer to buy this would be even more appreciative to see it fixed... Not mention just given some honest attention...)

*BOUNCED AUDIO SCREENSHOT BELOW. *

PLEASE SEE THE ENORMOUS GAP ON TRACK 2 Vs TRACKS 1 & 3. TRACK 1 is KONTAKT 5, TRACK 3 IS KONTAKT 6, (RULING OUT KONTAKT 6 AS THE CULPRIT). ALL CLIPS WERE COPY & PASTED, STARTING ON 1:1, MULTIPLE DAWS TESTED... VIDEO RECORDED & AVAILABLE IF NECESSARY.


----------



## Ilko Birov (Jan 15, 2020)

jcrosby said:


> Was curious about Nucleus... Bought this today after listening, thinking it sounded nice, and seeing the intro price was pretty crazy. Unfortunately there's an *enormous* latency issue in the library script that not only affects playing the libbrary, the issue shows up when bounced.
> 
> Unfortunately @audioimperia didn't seem to take the issue very seriously, despite attaching screenshots showing enormous amounts of latency that would be impossible in the support reply described; and in no way should be showing up in audio that's been bounced-in-place.
> 
> ...




I was thinking of getting but... yikes. I hope they get this fixed.


----------



## JEPA (Jan 15, 2020)

I was also thinking about getting it as an introduction to me in Audioimperias world, but with this I am debating between VSL BBOBE and Audioimperia's NL. Having already VSL's Syn Standard 1 and + I was thinking of increasing realism if the library sounds good.


----------



## AndyP (Jan 15, 2020)

KallumS said:


> *NEW!* Performance Patches, for instant playability.


I wonder if the performance patches will also be available for the full version, because I would like to use them. So far there is no info about that.


----------



## MjS (Jan 15, 2020)

So this is not the sample-start feature they have? The up to 250ms latency to prevent samples from being clipped? Looks like there is something on the waveform at the beginning. If not, than it's really weird indeed. Was looking at this but also not sure if I want full Nucleus or perhaps new Albion.


----------



## AndyP (Jan 15, 2020)

jcrosby said:


> Was curious about Nucleus... Bought this today after listening, thinking it sounded nice, and seeing the intro price was pretty crazy. Unfortunately there's an *enormous* latency issue in the library script that not only affects playing the libbrary, the issue shows up when bounced.
> 
> Unfortunately @audioimperia didn't seem to take the issue very seriously, despite attaching screenshots showing enormous amounts of latency that would be impossible in the support reply described; and in no way should be showing up in audio that's been bounced-in-place.
> 
> ...


I have a question about that. I have not yet converted instrument tracks from Nucleus to audio.
Is this latency independent of the sample start parameter settings? So does this happen even if you use the tight patches?


----------



## mybadmemory (Jan 15, 2020)

I have the full version of Nucleus and have never come across this issue. Are you sure it’s not the sample start? In that case it’s by design, but can be tweaked as you wish.

Besides that I feel that the real strengths of Nucleus lies in its solo instruments and legato patches that, as far as I understand, are not part of the lite version? Though I guess it’s still very good value considering the price!


----------



## Manuel Stumpf (Jan 15, 2020)

AndyP said:


> I wonder if the performance patches will also be available for the full version, because I would like to use them. So far there is no info about that.


In the video it is said, these will come to the full Nucleus in a future update.


----------



## AndyP (Jan 15, 2020)

Manuel Stumpf said:


> In the video it is said, these will come to the full Nucleus in a future update.


Thanks, i haven't seen that video.


----------



## NekujaK (Jan 15, 2020)

I don't own Nucleus, but do have Jaeger. FWIW, here's the description of Sample Start from the Jaeger manual:

_*Sample Start*: A global sample start for all articulations. All samples in JAEGER are edited with the same amount of pre-padding before each sample (-125 ms), which results in very natural attacks and in-time performances. Note that this can make the instrument feel “sluggish” when played live. We suggest increasing this slider when playing with your MIDI keyboard, and setting it back to zero after recording, bringing back the natural attack of the samples. It can be helpful to set a negative MIDI offset in your DAW identical to the value displayed when moving the Sample Start slider._

So there is deliberate latency built into the samples that can be compensated for using the Sample Start slider and/or applying MIDI offset to your sequencer clips. The attached screenshot shows audio bounced from the Jaeger staccato violins patch, using the same MIDI clip but with three different Sample Start settings. It's very clear how the Sample Start setting affects the timing of the resulting audio.






In practice, this has never been an issue for me. In those rare situations where the latency is obvious or distracting, I simply adjust the position of the MIDI clip slightly to compensate. But as I say, it's rare. Overall, I think Audio Imperia's samples are excellent.


----------



## Oxytoxine (Jan 15, 2020)

Is there more information available about the performance patches? 

I screened the website and Manual, but could not find further information. If they are good and indeed come to the full Nucleus, I would be very interested in this. Are they just some short overlays on the longs, or is there more magic involved? 

I also hope that they will expand Nucleus in the other direction too - instead of a "nucleus of a nucleus" an expansion to Nuclues with more articulations, legato on all instruments etc.


----------



## fretti (Jan 15, 2020)

NekujaK said:


> I don't own Nucleus, but do have Jaeger. FWIW, here's the description of Sample Start from the Jaeger manual:
> 
> _*Sample Start*: A global sample start for all articulations. All samples in JAEGER are edited with the same amount of pre-padding before each sample (-125 ms), which results in very natural attacks and in-time performances. Note that this can make the instrument feel “sluggish” when played live. We suggest increasing this slider when playing with your MIDI keyboard, and setting it back to zero after recording, bringing back the natural attack of the samples. It can be helpful to set a negative MIDI offset in your DAW identical to the value displayed when moving the Sample Start slider._


It's afaik the same for all Audio Imperia products, so this applies also for Nucleus 

Though I have to say it's not as obvious in Nucleus, as they have the "Sample Start" knob on the advanced page and not as in the Thalos series or Cerberus (don't own Jaeger but I think there too) on the main/first page of the Kontakt GUI.


----------



## audioimperia (Jan 15, 2020)

Hey guys! we hope you're enjoying Nucleus LE 

The latency you're experiencing is completely intentional, it's part of the Sample Start engine. We explain this in detail in the following video: In-Depth: The Sample Start Feature

In short, this "latency" is what makes our libraries sound extremely realistic. If you prefer a more instant response out of the library, you can use the Tight patches we provide, but please note that it'll be at the expense of realism.



AndyP said:


> I wonder if the performance patches will also be available for the full version, because I would like to use them. So far there is no info about that.



Yes, they will 

Have a good day!


----------



## AndyP (Jan 15, 2020)

audioimperia said:


> Yes, they will


Great!


----------



## NekujaK (Jan 15, 2020)

@audioimperia no inention of derailing this thread, but real quick now that we have your attention... how about some woodwinds for Jaeger, pretty please 🙏 
Thanks!


----------



## Sovereign (Jan 15, 2020)

NekujaK said:


> @audioimperia no inention of derailing this thread, but real quick now that we have your attention... how about some woodwinds for Jaeger, pretty please 🙏
> Thanks!


Or legato violas. It seems Jaeger is on its way to becoming a deprecated product given all the silence? Which is strange since it is supposed to be the top of the line AI product.


----------



## audioimperia (Jan 15, 2020)

A free Kontakt Player/NKS update with additional content is planned for Jaeger this year, that's all we can say for now


----------



## Alfeus Aditya (Jan 15, 2020)

Sorry, does the LE / full nucleus provide features for changing envelopes (like Play)? I have read the manual but maybe I missed it


----------



## 2chris (Jan 15, 2020)

For the file size and resource usage, that is a great sounding video walkthrough. I was on the fence for Nucleus because I have OT Inspire, but this is so tempting to try it out and upgrade later if I really use it a lot.

*How does upgrade pricing work to move from light into full Nucleus?*


----------



## audioimperia (Jan 15, 2020)

2chris said:


> For the file size and resource usage, that is a great sounding video walkthrough. I was on the fence for Nucleus because I have OT Inspire, but this is so tempting to try it out and upgrade later if I really use it a lot.
> 
> *How does upgrade pricing work to move from light into full Nucleus?*



You can use the amount that you paid for Nucleus Lite Edition as a credit toward the purchase of Nucleus when you're ready to upgrade.


----------



## jcrosby (Jan 15, 2020)

jcrosby said:


> Was curious about Nucleus... Bought this today after listening, thinking it sounded nice, and seeing the intro price was pretty crazy. Unfortunately there's an *enormous* latency issue in the library script that not only affects playing the libbrary, the issue shows up when bounced.
> 
> Unfortunately @audioimperia didn't seem to take the issue very seriously, despite attaching screenshots showing enormous amounts of latency that would be impossible in the support reply described; and in no way should be showing up in audio that's been bounced-in-place.
> 
> ...


So apparently this is because all of the default patches have a 125 ms sample offset, (and the sample offset knob moves opposite to what you'd expect. You turn the feature off by turning the knob "*up"*... Confusing to say the least.)

I'm glad the library works as it should now that I've turned this off in each patch, but this does seem like a very odd choice as a default... Even with the buffer set to 64 the percussion and shorts weren't playable, the more concerning issue was seeing latency show up in bounced audio... 10-20 ms I could totally understand, 125 ms however is on the extreme side...

I'd hope they consider addressing this as I can't imagine I'll be the only person chasing my tail before either finding this thread or emailing support.


----------



## audioimperia (Jan 15, 2020)

Oxytoxine said:


> Are they just some short overlays on the longs, or is there more magic involved?



There's always more magic involved in the wizarding world of Audio Imperia


----------



## audioimperia (Jan 15, 2020)

jcrosby said:


> So apparently this is because all of the default patches have a 125 ms sample offset, (and the sample offset knob moves opposite to what you'd expect. You turn the feature off by turning the knob "*up"*... Confusing to say the least.)
> 
> I'm glad the library works as it should now that I've turned this off in each patch, but this does seem like a very odd choice as a default... Even with the buffer set to 64 the percussion and shorts weren't playable, the more concerning issue was seeing latency show up in bounced audio... 10-20 ms I could totally understand, 125 ms however is on the extreme side...
> 
> I'd hope they consider addressing this as I can't imagine I'll be the only person chasing my tail before either finding this thread or emailing support.



Hey Justin. You can always also load the tight patches that come with the library which have the sample start set to 0ms per default. 

We highly recommend watching our video on "sample start", as it describes our philosophy and reasoning behind the pre-pad amount. We value consistency and realism which is why we chose the pre-pad amount in the regular patches. Tight patches will sound more abrupt and less realistic. Watch the video here to get the most out of the library and use it to your preferred type of workflow:


----------



## DeactivatedAcc (Jan 15, 2020)

audioimperia said:


> In short, this "latency" is what makes our libraries sound extremely realistic. If you prefer a more instant response out of the library, you can use the Tight patches we provide, but please note that it'll be at the expense of realism.



Well said. Sample offset and pre-roll is an important piece of expression. Not the only piece, but an important piece. I’m continually perplexed at the response to sample offset, more often than not people thinking its a bug. It’s not a bug. I’m a pianist by training and “grew up” on that, but perhaps years of working with delay w/ MIDI keyboards/interfaces affected my threshold for this. There are lots of things I value with samples - ’insta-insta response’ isn’t one of them. I'm more interested in "delayed-but-predictable." 

On occasion, I’ve offered tighter versions in my library releases, but the libraries really aren’t intended to be used that way, nor sound that way. As a developer, it’s already a fight to get things to sound lively, and tight patches don’t help. My non-leg patches are generally 80ms and legato 140ms though, which feels very manageable. Other’s experiences may vary..

JB


----------



## jcrosby (Jan 15, 2020)

Jasper Blunk said:


> Well said. Sample offset and pre-roll is an important piece of expression. Not the only piece, but an important piece. I’m continually perplexed at the response to sample offset, more often than not people thinking its a bug. It’s not a bug. I’m a pianist by training and “grew up” on that, but perhaps years of working with delay w/ MIDI keyboards/interfaces affected my threshold for this. There are lots of things I value with samples - ’insta-insta response’ isn’t one of them. I'm more interested in "delayed-but-predictable."
> 
> On occasion, I’ve offered tighter versions in my library releases, but the libraries really aren’t intended to be used that way, nor sound that way. As a developer, it’s already a fight to get things to sound lively, and tight patches don’t help. My non-leg patches are generally 80ms and legato 140ms though, which feels very manageable. Other’s experiences may vary..
> 
> JB



Please see my original post's screenshots before assuming anything about my initial post. The bounced audio was a 1/16 note late at 110 BPM. That's not realism, that's completely out of sync. If it were tempo dynamic and closer in the realm of playability I'd agree. As I've already said I highly doubt I'll be the only chasing their tale when they first play through the shorts and percussion patches.


----------



## MjS (Jan 15, 2020)

jcrosby said:


> Please see my original post's screenshots before assuming anything about my initial post. The bounced audio was a 1/16 note late at 110 BPM.


It seems like you are missing the step where you have to manually compensate for the offset. So if the sample start is 125, you would shift the midi back by that exact amount in order to have it play in time.


----------



## jbuhler (Jan 15, 2020)

jcrosby said:


> Please see my original post's screenshots before assuming anything about my initial post. The bounced audio was a 1/16 note late at 110 BPM. That's not realism, that's completely out of sync. If it were tempo dynamic and closer in the realm of playability I'd agree. As I've already said I highly doubt I'll be the only chasing their tale when they first play through the shorts and percussion patches.


As per @MjS, place a -125 ms delay in each of your Nucleus tracks and then playback or render.


----------



## jcrosby (Jan 15, 2020)

MjS said:


> It seems like you are missing the step where you have to manually compensate for the offset. So if the sample start is 125, you would shift the midi back by that exact amount in order to have it play in time.



Yeah this is what I’m getting at. There’s no compensation for the lag. Considering you can't perform smoothly even at buffer of 64 it sure seems like something is missing in the script.




jbuhler said:


> As per @MjS, place a -125 ms delay in each of your Nucleus tracks and then playback or render.




Thanks, the issue is this still makes the shorts and percussion pretty much impossible to play in real time, as at least in Bitwig adding a -125 time shift just adds that same amount of compensation back into the audio engine... Making Kontakt instances that were previously playable in real time super laggy.

The other solution would be to play midi into one library, copy midi over to this with a delay plugin, but considering this is a _light_ library that also doesn't make a ton of sense as at that point I'd just move _sketched _midi to more a detailed library like MA, JXL, etc. Not to mention it's just way too much labor for what I'd otherwise consider to be a sketching library.


----------



## John R Wilson (Jan 15, 2020)

jcrosby said:


> Yeah this is what I’m getting at. There’s no compensation for the lag. Considering you can't perform smoothly even at buffer of 64 it sure seems like something is missing in the script.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you set sync point to 0 does this resolve the latency issue? I've been thinking of getting this as its cheap and might be quite useful as a very quick sketching library and something good for a computer with low recourses.


----------



## audioimperia (Jan 15, 2020)

jcrosby said:


> Yeah this is what I’m getting at. There’s no compensation for the lag. Considering you can't perform smoothly even at buffer of 64 it sure seems like something is missing in the script.
> 
> Thanks, the issue is this still makes the shorts and percussion pretty much impossible to play in real time, as at least in Bitwig adding a -125 time shift just adds that same amount of compensation back into the audio engine... Making Kontakt instances that were previously playable in real time super laggy.
> 
> The other solution would be to play midi into one library, copy midi over to this with a delay plugin, but considering this is a _light_ library that also doesn't make a ton of sense as at that point I'd just move _sketched _midi to more a detailed library like MA, JXL, etc. Not to mention it's just way too much labor for what I'd otherwise consider to be a sketching library.



Hey ,

For performing/recording with a MIDI keyboard we suggest using a sample start value of 0 ms or to use the provided tight patches (in which sample start is set to 0 by default), this will help with playability.

For added realism on playback, please check the Sample Start section on the Nucleus LE manual (page 12): https://bit.ly/2Nt1vWU, or check our in-depth Sample Start video: https://bit.ly/2QVgoU8.


----------



## audioimperia (Jan 15, 2020)

Johnrwilsonmusic said:


> If you set sync point to 0 does this resolve the latency issue? I've been thinking of getting this as its cheap and might be quite useful as a very quick sketching library and something good for a computer with low recourses.



Easier than that , just load the provided tight patches if you don't feel like using the sample start controller at all. 

Tight patches have zero latency and it's equivalent to how most libraries in the market behave by default.


----------



## Harald (Jan 16, 2020)

Hi,

I am the only one having a weird finish at the end of some choir patches (on the release)?
As if someone had fallen on the modulation wheel :/
It really sounds totally unnatural and I don't think the full version has this issue.

Another thing with the string ensembles patch, the lower notes and higher notes seems to be less loud than the middle notes. Are there more instruments playing with these patches? Shouldn't they sound all with the same level/volume ?

Anyway, like your product so far, will get the full version as soon as I can !

edit: happens on Do5, Mi5, Fa5 ( Fa5 is the most obvious, it is really... like a cartoon gasping ? Don't know how to describe it :D )


----------



## filipjonathan (Jan 17, 2020)

How has the OP not watched some of their videos before even getting the library?! When I plan on getting a library I research the heck out of it, watch all the videos, read up on it, reviews, etc. but in the end I am certain whether it's the right thing and I at least know how it works.


----------



## audioimperia (Jan 17, 2020)

Harald said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am the only one having a weird finish at the end of some choir patches (on the release)?
> As if someone had fallen on the modulation wheel :/
> ...



Hey 

Would you mind posting here or sending us ([email protected]) audio demos to check what you're experiencing?

Thanks!


----------



## mybadmemory (Jan 17, 2020)

I agree it’s a pretty strange decision to make the patches use 125ms pre-roll as the default. I understand and appreciate the sample start feature, but they really risk having people believe it’s a bug, as is shown here, and even if you understand the feature it’s still cumbersome to have to change it for the default patches to be playable.

Wouldn’t it make more sense to keep the default more similar to other libraries, like between 25-50ms, for the patches to appear working and playable from the get go, while still having the entire ms-range available of course for the people that want it?


----------



## dcoscina (Jan 17, 2020)

audioimperia said:


> Hey Justin. You can always also load the tight patches that come with the library which have the sample start set to 0ms per default.
> 
> We highly recommend watching our video on "sample start", as it describes our philosophy and reasoning behind the pre-pad amount. We value consistency and realism which is why we chose the pre-pad amount in the regular patches. Tight patches will sound more abrupt and less realistic. Watch the video here to get the most out of the library and use it to your preferred type of workflow:



I’ve found it very easy to adjust the delay in the track after I play a line in to achieve that superior realism. I love the tweak ability of AI products in this regard.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Jan 17, 2020)

mybadmemory said:


> I agree it’s a pretty strange decision to make the patches use 125ms pre-roll as the default. I understand and appreciate the sample start feature, but they really risk having people believe it’s a bug, as is shown here, and even if you understand the feature it’s still cumbersome to have to change it for the default patches to be playable.
> 
> Wouldn’t it make more sense to keep the default more similar to other libraries, like between 25-50ms, for the patches to appear working and playable from the get go, while still having the entire ms-range available of course for the people that want it?



My "other libraries" have a variety of sample start times.

I think it's OK for library creators to default to what sounds best. It's also on the buyer to understand what they're buying. The sample start for Nucleus has not been a secret. There's online threads, videos, manuals, etc. And a big knob in the UI. Plus A.I. provide zero delay patches.


----------



## audioimperia (Jan 17, 2020)

mybadmemory said:


> I agree it’s a pretty strange decision to make the patches use 125ms pre-roll as the default. I understand and appreciate the sample start feature, but they really risk having people believe it’s a bug, as is shown here, and even if you understand the feature it’s still cumbersome to have to change it for the default patches to be playable.
> 
> Wouldn’t it make more sense to keep the default more similar to other libraries, like between 25-50ms, for the patches to appear working and playable from the get go, while still having the entire ms-range available of course for the people that want it?



Thing is, it's ALWAYS a compromise between good sound vs playability.

We're probably the first developer to standardize pre-pads for all kinds of samples (1. attacks, 2. legato transitions and 3. release samples), so in that way you can use just one universal "sample start" controller instead of having multiple controllers which would lead to timing inconsistencies. This basically eliminates all the guesswork of having to manually sync the performances to the click if you want a more realistic sound by increasing the pre-pads of the samples.

Given that it's a universal controller, and having in mind that legato transitions require a larger pre-pad to sound realistically, we found that -125 ms was the sweet spot between good sound and playability, thus, every instrument and articulation comes with that value set as default. This basically guarantees that every time a customer plays a patch, it will sound realistically and in time out of the box, which is in our opinion, much more important than having zero latency.

Nevertheless, we think that having options is crucial, which is why we also provide Tight patches.

Have a great day


----------



## mybadmemory (Jan 17, 2020)

audioimperia said:


> Thing is, it's ALWAYS a compromise between good sound vs playability.
> 
> We're probably the first developer to standardize pre-pads for all kinds of samples (1. attacks, 2. legato transitions and 3. release samples), so in that way you can use just one universal "sample start" controller instead of having multiple controllers which would lead to timing inconsistencies. This basically eliminates all the guesswork of having to manually sync the performances to the click if you want a more realistic sound by increasing the pre-pads of the samples.
> 
> ...



Yes, I both understand the reasoning and appreciate the feature and the standardization!

Being a UX designer, I would still have opted for a more playable default setting, just making it a little more user friendly from the get-go, especially since it’s marked as a great first-time starter library and those users might not be experienced enough to understand the concept of pre-roll or look for a sample start-knob. But of course it’s your choice and you do make the effort to explain it. 

Thanks for a great product!


----------



## audioimperia (Jan 17, 2020)

mybadmemory said:


> Yes, I both understand the reasoning and appreciate the feature and the standardization!
> 
> Being a UX designer, I would still have opted for a more playable default setting, just making it a little more user friendly from the get-go, especially since it’s marked as a great first-time starter library and those users might not be experienced enough to understand the concept of pre-roll or look for a sample start-knob. But of course it’s your choice and you do make the effort to explain it.
> 
> Thanks for a great product!



It was a really tricky decision, consider the customers that want to upgrade to Nucleus Full, or maybe purchase other libraries in the future. It has to be consistent across all of our products, otherwise it'll be a total nightmare.

Though, any sample start setting different to 0 ms will still have latency, so... 

Thank YOU for your support


----------



## rrichard63 (Jan 17, 2020)

How long will the introductory price be available?


----------



## audioimperia (Jan 17, 2020)

rrichard63 said:


> How long will the introductory price be available?



Ends Feb 1st at 1am PST


----------



## Harald (Jan 17, 2020)

audioimperia said:


> Hey
> 
> Would you mind posting here or sending us ([email protected]) audio demos to check what you're experiencing?
> 
> Thanks!



Hey! here you go!

Choir: the end sounds strange to me.

Other mp3 are about volume inconsistency.
I hope you can feel the diff in volume (with the same velocity) depending on the notes being played. Sometimes it happens with close notes, not only contrebasse vs alto.

edit: hmmm maybe mp3 compression is not the best to hear this :/ but I'm sure you can try the same notes on your daw.


----------



## rrichard63 (Jan 18, 2020)

The Soundcloud audio files (on the "Listen" tab) on the web page for Nucleus LE are the same as those for the full version. The video is, however, specific to LE, so it is a much better guide to what you are actually getting. I think the "Listen" tab is potentially misleading.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Jan 19, 2020)

Got this one yesterday and love it so far !

That's probably one of the best beginner libraries you can get, but imho this is also a great sketching tool AND layering tool for trailer music (bought it for that purpose).

Well done @audioimperia !


----------



## Ilko Birov (Jan 19, 2020)

whitewasteland said:


> Got this one yesterday and love it so far !
> 
> That's probably one of the best beginner libraries you can get, but imho this is also a great sketching tool AND layering tool for trailer music (bought it for that purpose).
> 
> Well done @audioimperia !




Same. Loving it so far.


----------



## philtsai (Jan 19, 2020)

audioimperia said:


> You can use the amount that you paid for Nucleus Lite Edition as a credit toward the purchase of Nucleus when you're ready to upgrade.



I just bought LE, but I could not find any upgrade button on your website. So I sent an emall to you to get a chance for upgrading the full version, but not recieve anything yet


----------



## audioimperia (Jan 19, 2020)

philtsai said:


> I just bought LE, but I could not find any upgrade button on your website. So I sent an emall to you to get a chance for upgrading the full version, but not recieve anything yet



Thanks so much for your purchase and your patience! We’ll reply to your email tonight, it’s a holiday weekend here in the US so we’ve been out of the office  Cheers!


----------



## philtsai (Jan 19, 2020)

audioimperia said:


> Thanks so much for your purchase and your patience! We’ll reply to your email tonight, it’s a holiday weekend here in the US so we’ve been out of the office  Cheers!


Thanks again. The discount code of upgrading to full version has an expiration date or permanent ?


----------



## audioimperia (Jan 19, 2020)

philtsai said:


> Thanks again. The discount code of upgrading to full version has an expiration date or permanent ?



The discount does not expire. It’s not a code per se, you just have email us when you’re ready to do the crossgrade and we’ll send you a custom invoice.


----------



## MjS (Jan 19, 2020)

Pulled the trigger yesterday. I only had time to install and play a few notes but so far I’m impressed. A powerful and very controllable, playable sound. The upgrade path makes me feel a little better because I’m still thinking about regular Nucleus.


----------



## KallumS (Jan 20, 2020)

audioimperia said:


> The discount does not expire. It’s not a code per se, you just have email us when you’re ready to do the crossgrade and we’ll send you a custom invoice.



Are there any restrictions on crossgrading during a sale? I.e requesting the discount during Black Friday?


----------



## Harald (Jan 24, 2020)

Harald said:


> Hey! here you go!
> 
> Choir: the end sounds strange to me.
> 
> ...



If someone could try and give me an answer it would be really appreciated.

I also have a bug with the choir "full ensemble sustained Aah" when I switch to classic mix, the notes I play (in kontakt) just hold forever, they never stop ! I have to purge to stop them.
Did someone try that ?


----------



## audioimperia (Jan 24, 2020)

Harald said:


> If someone could try and give me an answer it would be really appreciated.
> 
> I also have a bug with the choir "full ensemble sustained Aah" when I switch to classic mix, the notes I play (in kontakt) just hold forever, they never stop ! I have to purge to stop them.
> Did someone try that ?



It’s not an inconsistency actually. 16 violinists will be louder than 4 double basses  We keep the original levels untouched to give you as much of a real orchestral recording situation as possible.


----------



## Ilko Birov (Jan 24, 2020)

I also had an issue with "forever" notes using the strings long patch (tight)


----------



## DSmolken (Jan 24, 2020)

Nucleus Lite? Why not call it Hydrogen Nucleus?

(Sorry, couldn't resist!)


----------



## batonruse (Jan 25, 2020)

Harald said:


> If someone could try and give me an answer it would be really appreciated.
> 
> I also have a bug with the choir "full ensemble sustained Aah" when I switch to classic mix, the notes I play (in kontakt) just hold forever, they never stop ! I have to purge to stop them.
> Did someone try that ?


Yes, I have the same issue


----------



## Harald (Jan 25, 2020)

audioimperia said:


> It’s not an inconsistency actually. 16 violinists will be louder than 4 double basses  We keep the original levels untouched to give you as much of a real orchestral recording situation as possible.


Ok thanks for this info, it seems logical.
But what about close notes ? In the uploaded file "nucleus dif vol 2.mp3" the difference is quite strong, is this because of cellos playing as well as basses for the second note ?



batonruse said:


> Yes, I have the same issue


Thanks for the feedback, do you also think that the choir has an unnatural sound at the end of some patches, like in the file attached "choir.mp3" ?


----------



## JazzDude (Feb 11, 2020)

very funny and inspiring Video


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 15, 2020)

KallumS said:


> Are there any restrictions on crossgrading during a sale? I.e requesting the discount during Black Friday?



You can crossgrade during sales. They will first subtract the relative discount (so XX%) and then subtract the absolute crossgrade. I'm not entitled to decide that for them, but that's how they handled it so far and I think that's fair. 



Harald said:


> Thanks for the feedback, do you also think that the choir has an unnatural sound at the end of some patches, like in the file attached "choir.mp3" ?



To me it just sounds like different singers stopping at slightly different times. I wouldn't call it unnatural tbh.


----------



## Secret Soundworks (Mar 13, 2020)

@audioimperia
I saw it mentioned that Jaeger will be coming to Kontakt Player. Any chance Cerberus and the Talos series will also get the same treatment?


----------



## AndyP (Apr 2, 2020)

I wonder if the performance patches are now available for the full version of Nucleus. I haven't found any info about an update yet.


----------



## hayvel (Apr 2, 2020)

AndyP said:


> I wonder if the performance patches are now available for the full version of Nucleus. I haven't found any info about an update yet.


I also own Nucleus and wondered about this myself, so I contacted their support two days ago. They told me that the performance patches for full Nucleus are not available yet but will be released with the next update (although I have no idea when that will happen). Still looking forward to that. Btw, first post here for me, yay!


----------



## Tom Hawk (Apr 5, 2020)

AndyP said:


> I wonder if the performance patches are now available for the full version of Nucleus. I haven't found any info about an update yet.


Hi Andy! The performance patches will be available in the a future update for the full version of Nucleus.


----------



## AndyP (Apr 5, 2020)

Tom Hawk said:


> Hi Andy! The performance patches will be available in the a future update for the full version of Nucleus.


Okay, thanks. I'm very curious what the update also will include.


----------



## Tom Hawk (Apr 5, 2020)

AndyP said:


> Okay, thanks. I'm very curious what the update also will include.


The next update in line is the Jaeger update, which is a big one.

The update is about integrating Jaeger into Kontakt Player like Nucleus is (that in itself is a big undertaking) and new stuff is being recorded for the library.

Putting everything else on hold for the update is not possible so multiple libraries are in development at similar times, hence why things take some time.

I can’t give you any more specifics on what the update will be or when the Nucleus one will happen, but I hope this helps in some way


----------



## fretti (Apr 5, 2020)

Tom Hawk said:


> The update is about integrating Jaeger into Kontakt Player like Nucleus is (that in itself is a big undertaking) and new stuff is being recorded for the library.


Are Kontakt Player updates also planned for other libraries at this point? Like Cerberus or the Thalos Series 
(or is it so far only a possibility and will be decided somewhere in the future?)


----------



## AndyP (Apr 5, 2020)

Tom Hawk said:


> The next update in line is the Jaeger update, which is a big one.
> 
> The update is about integrating Jaeger into Kontakt Player like Nucleus is (that in itself is a big undertaking) and new stuff is being recorded for the library.
> 
> ...


I'll be surprised. Nucleus is already great and I am sure that the additional instruments will be just as good. Of course I hope for further articulations for the existing instruments.


----------



## Tom Hawk (Apr 5, 2020)

fretti said:


> Are Kontakt Player updates also planned for other libraries at this point? Like Cerberus or the Thalos Series
> (or is it so far only a possibility and will be decided somewhere in the future?)


So far only Jaeger is confirmed for Kontakt Player integration, others are being considered


----------



## Tom Hawk (Apr 18, 2020)

Hey everyone! 

I gave myself a little challenge to compose a track created using just Nucleus Lite Edition.

The project had just 14 tracks, all ensemble patches, no legatos or soloists.

It’s pretty amazing what we can create nowadays even with little ensemble libraries like this! 

I hope you enjoy listening to this track & I’d love to hear your thoughts 😊


----------



## andrzejmakal (Apr 21, 2020)

Well, FWIW very good result. Congrats

I own N Lite as well, I’m really glad with.
cheers


----------



## Tom Hawk (Apr 21, 2020)

andrzejmakal said:


> Well, FWIW very good result. Congrats
> 
> I own N Lite as well, I’m really glad with.
> cheers


Thank you! Nucleus Lite is an awesome little library, great for composers just starting out or for composing on the go. The full version is great, love the solo oboe and solo flute the most from that


----------



## andrzejmakal (Apr 21, 2020)

just a little bit of my own with Nucleus LE


----------



## Coqui (May 6, 2020)

Harald said:


> I also have a bug with the choir "full ensemble sustained Aah" when I switch to classic mix, the notes I play (in kontakt) just hold forever, they never stop ! I have to purge to stop them.
> Did someone try that ?


The same here.


----------



## batonruse (May 6, 2020)

Coqui said:


> The same here.





Harald said:


> If someone could try and give me an answer it would be really appreciated.
> 
> I also have a bug with the choir "full ensemble sustained Aah" when I switch to classic mix, the notes I play (in kontakt) just hold forever, they never stop ! I have to purge to stop them.
> Did someone try that ?


And here too!


----------



## Christophe (May 6, 2020)

same problem here


----------



## Fab974 (Jun 27, 2020)

For those who want, I composed a small demo of Nucleus Lite on YouTube. Here is the link :


----------



## batonruse (Jul 9, 2020)

Regarding the issue a number of us have experienced with the *Choir Classic Mix sustain patch* (not releasing) see response received today from Audio Imperia......

_*"The update for Nucleus Lite has not yet been released but will be in the works very soon indeed. Thanks so much for your patience in the meantime!" *_


----------



## audioimperia (Jul 9, 2020)

batonruse said:


> Regarding the issue a number of us have experienced with the *Choir Classic Mix sustain patch* (not releasing) see response received today from Audio Imperia......
> 
> _*"The update for Nucleus Lite has not yet been released but will be in the works very soon indeed. Thanks so much for your patience in the meantime!" *_




Yup! We'll be addressing this very soon.


----------



## Paulogic (Nov 29, 2020)

Any update available yet? Issue with hanging notes still exist.
Is the problem also existing in the Full version? I'm still in doubt to upgrade now in the BF periode.

Tanks 4 any answer.


----------



## audioimperia (Nov 29, 2020)

Paulogic said:


> Any update available yet? Issue with hanging notes still exist.
> Is the problem also existing in the Full version? I'm still in doubt to upgrade now in the BF periode.
> 
> Tanks 4 any answer.



The update emails are going out after the Black Friday Sale has ended, but the updated version is already available for download. So if you download the library (using your existing serial number) via Native Access you will have the most up to date version. Cheers!


----------



## Paulogic (Nov 30, 2020)

Thank you !
I'll try this afternoon. Still very interested in the Full version...


----------



## filipjonathan (Jan 15, 2021)

@audioimperia 

Can you tell me what is the pricing for the update to the full version if I get the Lite with the EDU discount? Is it then 20% off of the remaining amount or what? Thanks!


----------



## audioimperia (Jan 15, 2021)

filipjonathan said:


> @audioimperia
> 
> Can you tell me what is the pricing for the update to the full version if I get the Lite with the EDU discount? Is it then 20% off of the remaining amount or what? Thanks!


Feel free to email us!


----------

